# Visible Pulse



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone have this I have for years I can see my neck, stomach, temples pulsing espesially if I am overheated or physically exserted or stressed. 

I find bothers me quite a bit but it does not hurt and I seem fine it just disturbs me the way it looks.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you know your blood pressure? Do you drink coffee and/or take stimulants like adderall? Are you very thin?

BTW, all of the things you mentioned will cause increased cardiac output (the amount of blood being pumped) and/or vasodilation to increase blood flow to muscles/skin. You'll have an increased pulse pressure as a result, and it would be more visible.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my heart beats loud when m sad or angry,really loud..i just move away from people so that they dnt hear it..though they cant..


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sonnyboy said:


> Anyone have this I have for years I can see my neck, *stomach*, temples pulsing espesially if I am overheated or physically exserted or stressed.


Also, how strong is your abdominal pulse exactly? Do you see/feel it when you're at rest? Again, are you very skinny? I really doubt, given that you see these pulses elsewhere that it's anything too serious, but next time you're at your doctors, mention it to him/her so they can see if it could possibly be an abdominal aortic aneurysm. Again, nothing to freak out about, because an abdominal pulse is normal for a lot of healthy people, but better safe than sorry, because most people who have them have no idea they do, until they rupture.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Do you know your blood pressure? Do you drink coffee and/or take stimulants like adderall? Are you very thin?
> 
> BTW, all of the things you mentioned will cause increased cardiac output (the amount of blood being pumped) and/or vasodilation to increase blood flow to muscles/skin. You'll have an increased pulse pressure as a result, and it would be more visible.


I do drink coffee I have looked in to chinese medicine some and have experimented with a more yin diet. I think I might try that again. I am not really thin I am 5'10 and about 220 with an average build.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

High blood pressure most likely. You should get it checked out.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Also, how strong is your abdominal pulse exactly? Do you see/feel it when you're at rest? Again, are you very skinny? I really doubt, given that you see these pulses elsewhere that it's anything too serious, but next time you're at your doctors, mention it to him/her so they can see if it could possibly be an abdominal aortic aneurysm. Again, nothing to freak out about, because an abdominal pulse is normal for a lot of healthy people, but better safe than sorry, because most people who have them have no idea they do, until they rupture.


Yes, when I am laying on my back it is fairly obvious through the stomach. I can see it in my neck and temples not so much through the legs and arms though.

I noticed it when I was about 17 and I am now 35 and it has never caused me a problem. I really should have asked a doctor after this amount of time.I just have always found it a little disturbing and I was wondering if it was caused by stress. I think if some people on this forum had the same thing going on it might be something to do with anxiety.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sonnyboy said:


> Yes, when I am laying on my back it is fairly obvious through the stomach. I can see it in my neck and temples not so much through the legs and arms though.
> 
> I noticed it when I was about 17 and I am now 35 and it has never caused me a problem. I really should have asked a doctor after this amount of time.I just have always found it a little disturbing and I was wondering if it was caused by stress. I think if some people on this forum had the same thing going on it might be something to do with anxiety.


I would go to a doctor, just to be safe. Have your blood pressure checked, and ask to be screened for an abdominal aortic aneurysm. You do have a massive artery in your abdomen, the abdominal aorta, but it is really really deep, and while it isn't abnormal to have a pulse, one of the possible signs of an aneurysm is a strong(er) pulse there. If it's really pronounced, and you're not very skinny, it really is something to have looked at. Often these things don't give many symptoms, until one day they rupture. If it gets to this point, even if you don't die before getting to the hospital, odds are you'll die in the OR.

Again, don't freak out, because odds are you don't have one, and even if you do they take years and years to develop, and people have them for years and are just fine. If you did have one, it wouldn't be likely that you'd die tomorrow or anything - even when they're huge the odds of it bursting in any given year is usually small, but it would be a ticking time bomb inside you. At least lay off the coffee in the mean time.

BTW, do you smoke?


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> I would go to a doctor, just to be safe. Have your blood pressure checked, and ask to be screened for an abdominal aortic aneurysm. You do have a massive artery in your abdomen, the abdominal aorta, but it is really really deep, and while it isn't abnormal to have a pulse, one of the possible signs of an aneurysm is a strong(er) pulse there. If it's really pronounced, and you're not very skinny, it really is something to have looked at. Often these things don't give many symptoms, until one day they rupture. If it gets to this point, even if you don't die before getting to the hospital, odds are you'll die in the OR.
> 
> Again, don't freak out, because odds are you don't have one, and even if you do they take years and years to develop, and people have them for years and are just fine. If you did have one, it wouldn't be likely that you'd die tomorrow or anything - even when they're huge the odds of it bursting in any given year is usually small, but it would be a ticking time bomb inside you. At least lay off the coffee in the mean time.
> 
> BTW, do you smoke?


Thanks I think your right I will go to a doctor about it one day soon. Your right I should get it checked just in case, I have avoided asking about it because it creeps me out a little.

I did start smoking when about 5 years ago. Before then I was really into physical fitness and ran sometimes 100k a week. Either way I seem to have a bounding pulse. Maybe its just the way my body is.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here we go... *sigh*

I'm very experienced in this. I'm a hypo and I was fixated on these things for a long time (I still get it occasionally). My doctor me that being able to see the abdominal pulse is a good thing because it means you're not fat. Abdominal aortic aneurysms are VERY rare and generally only affect the elderly. If you're really worried, just go to the doctor, get it over with and find a counsellor. In my experience, the internet with give you no help. It'll either temporarily relieve you, or make you even more anxious.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

fissionesque said:


> Here we go... *sigh*
> 
> I'm very experienced in this. I'm a hypo and I was fixated on these things for a long time (I still get it occasionally). My doctor me that being able to see the abdominal pulse is a good thing because it means you're not fat. Abdominal aortic aneurysms are VERY rare and generally only affect the elderly. If you're really worried, just go to the doctor, get it over with and find a counsellor. In my experience, the internet with give you no help. It'll either temporarily relieve you, or make you even more anxious.


As a fellow hypochrondriac, I must say that this was spot on.:yes


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

fissionesque said:


> Here we go... *sigh*
> 
> I'm very experienced in this. I'm a hypo and I was fixated on these things for a long time (I still get it occasionally). My doctor me that being able to see the abdominal pulse is a good thing because it means you're not fat. Abdominal aortic aneurysms are VERY rare and generally only affect the elderly. If you're really worried, just go to the doctor, get it over with and find a counsellor. In my experience, the internet with give you no help. It'll either temporarily relieve you, or make you even more anxious.


I did my best to say that it is very unlikely to be an abdominal aortic aneurysm, but it is still worth checking out. A strong, visually noticeable, abdominal pulse in someone who, while not fat, doesn't exactly sound overly thin, isn't typical, and again, while it most likely isn't what it could be, this one thing where it is better being safe than sorry.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> I did my best to say that it is very unlikely to be an abdominal aortic aneurysm, but it is still worth checking out. A strong, visually noticeable, abdominal pulse in someone who, while not fat, doesn't exactly sound overly thin, isn't typical, and again, while it most likely isn't what it could be, this one thing where it is better being safe than sorry.


 Oh, OK, I didn't really read much of the thread, I just kind of skimmed. I agree it's definitely better to be safe than sorry, but I was more getting at not worrying too much in the mean time because you can really go nuts that way.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been able to see my pulse and my blood pressure is always 120/80. Don't worry about it.


----------

